# Taurus 1911



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with this 1911 pistol?
http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?id=59&category=Pistol


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a chance to play around with one at the range, courtesy of a friend.  

The Taurus 1911 isn't too bad of a pistol at all.  It feels a bit better than the Charles Daley's, and for the most part, gives good accuracy and functionality.  

The trigger pull, though, feels somewhat gritty, and it feels a bit difficult to find the "breaking point" of the single action pull.  It's not like a Kimber trigger, where you know exactly where the trigger breaks.  

Here's my review from a while ago:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49762&highlight=taurus

Overall, a well-made gun, but to me, it is NOT worth the premium price that they're trying to charge.  For about $150 more, you could have had a very fine Kimber, and for about $100 (or more) less, you could have had a Springfield Mil-Spec, which is significantly better than the Taurus.  

Had Taurus priced their 1911's in the Charles Daley range, then it would be a good deal.  However, they're essentially trying to price their 1911's in a class that's out of their league.  

If anything, the Communist Chinese-made Norinco 1911 that Tellner mentioned in my review thread, is a better pistol than the Taurus.


----------



## tellner (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the voice of experience Grenadier. From the webpage it looks like it has all the features one would look for - flat checkered mainspring housing, ambidextrous safety, a real guide rod, snubbed hammer, beavertail grip safety, 8+1 etc. It's the things that you can't see but have to feel that make the final difference.


----------



## Taiji_Mantis (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks.
I have always been a 1911 fan. I saw this one and had to ask. I havent even seen one up close. I just got Taurus' catalog in the mail, and was struck by the advertising. I had an old Colt, a Charles Daly, and a Springfield at one point in time or another. If I ever own another, it will be a Kimber or a Para.

Those days are far down the road. For my carry/defense hold tight to my Glock, cause with all my kids I am lucky to afford what I have! My next investment will be a couple of Ruger Vaqueros, as I plan on eventually getting into Cowboy Action Shooting. I have a Super Blackhawk now, but it isn't quite the same!

But I was very curious as to the quality of Taurus' autos. Especially since they have entered the 1911 ring!


----------



## RBaddorf (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/custom/custom_II/
Much better weapon for about the same price.


----------



## tkd1964 (Apr 15, 2008)

RBaddorf said:


> http://www.kimberamerica.com/pistols/custom/custom_II/
> Much better weapon for about the same price.


 
My carry gun is a Pro CarryII with a 4inch barrel. I've shot Target, pins, and IPSC with it and have had no problems. Cocked, Locked, and ready to Rock Doc. This is one gun that I'm not afraid of jamming. 

Mike


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 28, 2008)

Also look at the STI Spartan 1911 thats in the same price range. I believe the slide and frame are made by Armscor (Rock Island) and assembled by STI.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 6, 2008)

I see that Smith and Wesson has a 1911 pistol as well now...I can't blame any manufacturer that decides to include a 1911 style pistols in their lineup as it is a proven design. But as the owner of a Colt 1991A1 and a Para Ordnance and a Kimber I would be as bold to say that not all 1911's are created equal. Its just a matter of doing some research before you buy to see which one best suits you.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 7, 2008)

Obi Wan Shinobi said:


> ...not all 1911's are created equal...to a Glock


 
There, fixed that for ya 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 8, 2008)

HMMM Well my agency just switched from S&W model 4506 to Glock 22's and we've only had the Glocks for 1 year now and have many breaking down because of the slide release levers....But all in all its a good gun...it will definitely not forgive any shortcomings in your shooting skills.....


----------

